# Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart - Episode 2 (Piano Concerto No. 2)



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Click here to go the episode 1

W.A. Mozart and his wife Constanze Mozart had six children.

Sadly, four of them died in the first year of life (the infant mortality was very high in Wien at the time).

Only two of them became adult: Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart (on the left) and Karl Thomas Mozart (on the right).











Of the two children, only one became a composer: Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart.

Did he inherited the talent of his father? This is the question of this series.

First of all, we will try to determine which is, according to us, the best piece of Franz between the most serious works for which there are recordings uploaded in Youtube. Then we will try to determine how much good he was in comparison to his father.

In this episode we will evaluate his Piano Concerto No. 2. How do you rate it?







The current king (piece with the highest score) is the Piano Concerto No. 1, with a score of 4.25/6. If the Piano Concerto No. 2 will get a higher score, it will become the new king.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

uppete


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

It’s not unpleasant and has some parts that are quite enjoyable, but I also hear some spots where the composition is a bit awkward. Not so good and not so bad.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

I have extended the survey to see if other votes come: it will close on 12 december. We can do better than four votes.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Not so good not so bad. An improvement over the #1 of 10 years prior. It’s interesting to me that some composers who must have heard Beethoven’s piano concertos were still composing in a somewhat retro way for the period. Among so many areas where Beethoven improved the genre was in his use of the winds. This Concerto uses them in a fairly simple way reminiscent of the late 18th century. Franz Xaver didn’t even seem to learn much from his father‘s Concerto #20.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I think it's a good, likeable concerto, a pastiche of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's concertos with a few early Beethoven muscles here and there in my view. Ten years after his first attempt in the genre, I expected that Franz Xaver would have escaped from the shadow of his father and found his own voice. It doesn't seem so to me though, at least not in this piece. I rate it as a 6.5 out of 10 in terms of how much I like it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted good, kind of music one plays on repeat having guests around.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Result: 3.71


----------

